# Router fence/tool box



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

I needed a place to keep all the stuff associated with the router and a fence. I came up with this.































You are welcome to comment and question. (The pvc is not glued, so flexes anywhere)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool!!!! But where's the tools?


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Dominick said:


> That's cool!!!! But where's the tools?


Here ya go..........


----------



## tagwatts1 (May 17, 2013)

*router tool box*

I have to be honest here. When I first looked at this, I thought it was a dust collection box. But it looks to me like it sure serves the purpose it was intended for.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats a really cool & useful setup!!:thumbsup:

Being as though I've been a Safety guy for years, I do have one comment. I suggest covering all the gaps & holes in that utility outlet box with some painters tape. That will keep out the dust, which coupled with electricity can create a hazard. I also suggest those childproof plastic safety inserts for all open & exposed outlets used in dusty areas. They work well. Or if you have outlets you seldom use, you can place painters tape over them as well.


----------

